# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Rocket M5

## Ապե Ջան

Rocket M5 - ը դա հեռահաղորդակցության մի սարքավորում է, որը աշխատում 5,8 GHZ - ով ու ոչ լայն տարածում ունի այն Հայաստանում: Սարքաորումը կարելի է օգտագործել բազային կայանի, երկու կետով լինկ ստանալու համար և ոչ միայն…

Թեմայում առաջարկում եմ քննարկել սարքավորման հետ կապված ցանկացած հարց: Խոսենք խնդիրների, սարքավորման դրական և բացսական կողմերի մասին: 

Հ.Գ Այս պահին մի այսպիսի հարց.
*Data Multicasting* - ի՞նչ է նշանակում Data Multicasting:

----------

